# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Интересное в сети

## Sanych

*Хранилище файлов в интернете*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

На какие ухищрения только не идут люди, чтобы сохранить важную информацию. Файлы копируются с винчестера на винчестер (в идеале устраиваются RAID-массивы), закатываются на болванки, копируются на флэшки или внешние жесткие диски. Но винчестеры покрываются «бэдами», перезаписываемые болванки потихоньку размагничиваются, а флэшки банально сгорают, когда их «неправильно» выдергивают из USB-слотов.

Последний бастион защиты — интернет. На сайте Mozy.com можно сделать бэкап файлов общим объемом до 2 Гб (за $4,95 в месяц можно получить неограниченное пространство). Устанавливаете небольшую утилиту, указываете папки, которые нужно сохранять, назначаете время бэкапа, и программа сама все за вас сделает.

*Вырезалки по Сети*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Clipmarks.com — своеобразный заменитель сетевых закладок (букмарков) и одновременно развеселые интернет-вырезалки. Скачав и установив небольшой плагинчик (для каждого браузера свой), вы получаете доступ к двум забавным кнопкам. Нажимаете левую — и любая веб-страничка разбивается на блоки: отдельно реклама, отдельно каждая новость, заметка или статья. Выбираете любой блок, нажимаете правую кнопку — и в виде отдельного сообщения выбранный текст или картинки (или и то, и другое вместе) подгружаются на вашу Clipmarks-страничку. На каждый такой блочок можно подвесить теги, сделать дополнительное описание и вывесить для всеобщего изучения и комментирования. Получается аналог онлайн-дневника, только состоит он не из ваших записей, а из интернет-нарезок.

*Хитри!*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Один из лучших отечественных блогов о флэш-анимации. А если говорить об анимации во флэш-играх, то просто лучший. Автор ресурса больше всего внимания уделяет нестандартным приемам, способам достижения отличного результата «малой кровью». Собственно, само название сайта говорит о многом: как исХИТРИться и без особых проблем сделать во флэше красиво. Особенно радует, что на каждое описание автор приводит несколько конкретных примеров. Поэтому прежде, чем начинать вникать в теорию, можно вживую посмотреть, как оно будет работать на практике.

*Шило на мыло*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Помните, как в детстве менялись предметами, зажатыми в потном кулачке? Не глядя! «У тебя что?» — «У меня ластик» — «А у тебя?» — «А у меня жеваная жвачка» — «Ну ты, блин, дал. Я тебе ластик, а ты мне жеваную жвачу?!» — «Сам согласился меняться, никто не заставлял!»

Поменять шило на мыло, а то и на что-то более полезное (или бесполезное) можно и в интернете. Разумеется, тоже не глядя. Закачиваете на сайт File-swap.com любой файл, давите кнопочку Swap!  — и... получаете взамен какой-то другой файл, залитый человеком откуда-нибудь из Новой Зеландии. Он, соответственно, получает ваш файл. В ответ на картинку вполне может прилететь какая-нибудь музыка или текстик.

Главное, будьте осторожны. Система оборудована мощным антивирусом, но находятся умельцы, которые таки засылают на File-swap трояны, вживленные в скриншоты и видеоклипы.

*Старые программы*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Обычно после выхода новой версии программы разработчики удаляют с сайта более старую. Вот только не всем утилитам обновления идут на пользу. Классический пример — просмотрщик (хотя это уже не просмотрщик, а целый мультимедийный комбайн) картинок ACDSee: давным-давно существует 10-я версия, умудряющаяся загружать на 100% топовые процессоры, а основная масса пользователей сидит на легкой и удобной версии 6.0.

На сайте Oldversion.com собраны в хронологическом порядке все версии самых популярных программ. В любой момент заходите и скачиваете нужную. Коллекция постоянно (по мере выхода новых версий) пополняется.

*Четыре аккорда*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Для обладателей идеального слуха существуют консерватории. Кто хоть как-то может запомнить и повторить мелодию, сидит дома и заучивает гитарные аккорды. Ну а для тех, кому медведь на ухо наступил, существуют такие вещи, как  Tenacious D (по мотивам одноименного фильма). Так и хочется сказать, что это флэш-аналог Guitar Hero, но это слишком громкое заявление. Под забойнейшие мелодии вам придется всего лишь вовремя давить на одну из четырех клавиш, следя, чтобы электричество, пробегающее по струнам, попадало в нужную область гитарного грифа. Бестолково? Однозначно. Увлекательно? Еще как!

----------


## Sanych

*Необычные подарки*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Сайт, где продают очень необычные вещи. Это USB ракетница, и мини зонт, телефон в виде туфельки и много чего другого. В общем советуют посетить если не ради покупок, то хотя бы ради интереса.

*Без обид!*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Очень знаете ли интересный сайт. Люди высказывают своё недовольство (жалобы) на всякого рода места и заведения в каком-либо городе.  Причём все сразу и в одном месте.

*Открытка на День святого Валентина*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Хотите сделать прикольную открытку на День Святого Валентина? Нет ничего проще. Пишите пожелание, загружаете свою фотографию и своей половинки и открытка готова. Оригинальная, красочная, весёлая. Что ещё то нужно?

*Мебельный справочник*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Сайт является так называемым мебельным справочником. Там и тумбочки, и кровати, и шкафы, и двухъярусные кровати. В общем много чего, авось кому пригодится.

*Магазин страшных кукол*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

Особо то добавить и нечего, надо видеть

*Фотокнига*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

Привожу описание с самого сайта: "Мы представляем вам совершенно новую услугу - создание собственной фотокниги, где на каждой странице будут напечатаны ваши фотографии с подписями, которые вы сами придумаете. Выбирайте, как будет выглядеть ваша книга: размер и расположение в ней фотографии, что и каким шрифтом будет написано в заголовках и подписях к фотографиям, каким будет фон каждой страницы и многое другое.

Наша жизнь насыщена событиями, достойными того, чтобы запечатлеть их на фотографии: праздники, вечеринки, поездки, концерты, дни рождения. Но есть среди них особые, дорогие нам своей исключительностью: рождение ребенка, свадьба, празднование памятного события, юбилей – удивительные моменты жизни, память о которых греет душу и радует сердце всю нашу жизнь. Мы поможем вам сохранить эти мгновения в красивом и качественном исполнении.

Фотокнига – это ваша творческая мысль плюс наше профессиональное воплощение вашей идеи в жизнь."

----------


## АВИАТОР

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Мы говорим то, о чем другие молчат.

----------


## Irina

*АРХИВ ИНТЕРНЕТА*

Бродя в интернете, смотря всякую ненужную мне информацию, наткнулась на интересную ссылку  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

_Сайт позволяет посмотреть как выглядели те или иные сайты(если они существовали) 5-10 лет назад._ 

Вот, например, так выглядел Яндекс 2 апреля 2001 года [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] .

----------


## Irina

*СССР ТВ*

Ссылка: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ОЧЕНЬ МНОГО СТАРЫХ ПЕРЕДАЧ

----------

